# My Little Light Project



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

I finally got a back rack on my truck so i can finally mount my whelen mini edge up. i also plan on putting another set of reverse lights on my rack as well. i built my own light brackets to hold my mini edge up there. tonight i just got done building my own switch box and im going to start wiring it up tomaroe. its got ten switches in all (i know its alot of switches but thats just how i want it). i plan on having my strobes, front hideaways, rear hideaways, reverse lights, backup alarm all on the 5 red switches on the bottom. my take downs, left alley, right alley on the three yellows on the top left, and the two blues in the top right will be the two alternative flash patterns. im still in the process of figuring the wiring out and am going to talk with a few light pros first. below is pics of the switch box, light brackets, mini edge and my truck and back rack. if you have any wiring suggestions or suggestions of another nature feel free to leave em.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

* the pics of the brackets are before i cut them down to the right size. i took them right after i got the bends in them i wanted.*


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

awsome and whats up woth the chicks in the pic on all you post


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;536041 said:


> awsome and whats up woth the chicks in the pic on all you post


haha i found them in the calendar girls post and just had to have them lol...


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

Use relays after the switch panal so they carry the load instead of the switches. That was the biggest lesson I learned after wiring the first light bars I got.This is my truck at night. I'ts kinda of hard to see but thats a 58" mx 7000 fully loaded.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice job...leds tailights too it looks like...nice...I like the lights in the toolbox...I'm planning on doing the same thing....I like your switch box...I use the same switches...


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

it's all led even the third brakelight and cargo light


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks great - gotta love those LED lights


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## VeePlow (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool! American Truck With a Back Rack! 

I live 5 mins from Maine. Everyone on this side of the line runs backracks. I haven't seen a Maine truck with one yet...

FWIW I've got KC backup lights mounted sideways (vertically) on the factory holes on the backrack and they work great.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

VeePlow;536685 said:


> Cool! American Truck With a Back Rack!
> 
> I live 5 mins from Maine. Everyone on this side of the line runs backracks. I haven't seen a Maine truck with one yet...
> 
> FWIW I've got KC backup lights mounted sideways (vertically) on the factory holes on the backrack and they work great.


thanks tymusic im getting close to starting the install. im waiting to get everything together. I just ordered my ecco backup alarm yesterday, and just ordered a 4 head whelen hideaway kit today so that should all be here by monday at latest. then i just have to do alot of wiring :crying: im going to need a case of beer to keep me from going insane!!!! you guys think my truck's stock electrical system will be able to keep up with this? im going to test it out and see how it does before i dump more money into setting a second battery up but just wanted your opinions.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I would just like to see how your going to wire this all up from the power source to the grounds to the switches and everything in between.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

cat320;536946 said:


> I would just like to see how your going to wire this all up from the power source to the grounds to the switches and everything in between.


ill take some pics as it progresses. ive gotten a few good ideas and suggestions from other members and have a good idea of how im going to attack it.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Where did you get the switches from? Nice job.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

WOODY367;537718 said:


> Where did you get the switches from? Nice job.


got them from advanced auto. thanks


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have the same kind i got from auto zone They are brite at night just make sure you don't mount them to high up .


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

cat320;538056 said:


> I have the same kind i got from auto zone They are brite at night just make sure you don't mount them to high up .


yea they are real bright, the worst is the blue though, they are a little too bright but oh well. the amber and red are alright though.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

How are your customers going to like that back up alarm at 4:30 am Isnt ecco the really loud one?


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

If you are running strobes, back up lights and a light bar and anything else i would really suggets getting a second battery for all this. Your going to get alot of draw with the light bar and strobes. but that is just my way of thinking with being a firefighter and doing installs before.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

bigearl;538548 said:


> How are your customers going to like that back up alarm at 4:30 am Isnt ecco the really loud one?


thats why its going to be on a switch and only get power when i want it to. i want it for commercial areas or if i have to back out into a street.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

alright i just got my whelen hideaway strobe kit from usps. in the front should i mount them in the headlight or the corner lights? in the rear i wanted to mount them in the trucks reverse lights and have heard from a few guys that they melted there lenses doing that. that only leaves the tailights i gues. what do you folks think? :salute:


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;538641 said:


> thats why its going to be on a switch and only get power when i want it to. i want it for commercial areas or if i have to back out into a street.


got ya know I understand the multiple switchs good idear


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Assuming your workin on the 2000 Ford, heres my two cents.

1) Put them in the signal, to the inside of the turn signal bulb, by about 3-4 inches.
2) If you have only 2 to the back, put them in the reverse lights, if 4, then tails and reverse lights.
3) The reverse lights will not melt. You need to come in from the tailgate side of the light to get it in the proper spot. Just try to go as far back from the lense as possible.
4) Have fun and seal the backs of all exterior connectors!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;538883 said:


> Assuming your workin on the 2000 Ford, heres my two cents.
> 
> 1) Put them in the signal, to the inside of the turn signal bulb, by about 3-4 inches.
> 2) If you have only 2 to the back, put them in the reverse lights, if 4, then tails and reverse lights.
> ...


thank you for chiming in your advice is always top notch, im glad to hear i can put them in the reverse lights because im sure the local law wouldnt appreciate red flashing lights. :waving:


----------

